# Are there any navigators for cars and boats?



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

My wife picked up Nuvi 265 on Black Friday. Before we use it I was curious if there any similar units that I can use boating on the Great Lakes?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Some units have a plug and play for chips (My Lowrance XOG does)

Not sure how user friendly they would be. Might be a little inconvenient, but still cheaper than buying 2 units or navigating by the stars :lol:


----------

